# Grilled Marinaded Flank Steak



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 28, 2015)

Flank Steak in marinaded for 6 hours in the fridge.Took off the potatoes that were 
baked in the LBGE for an hour @ 415*



On the Grill Grates for a short sear 12 minutes.







This could be ready!















Served with Baked Potato with butter and green onions and a wonderful Kale Salad. 
My wasn't this a great tasting meal!

Recipe:Marinated Flank Steak Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Oct 28, 2015)

Awesome cook Ross!   Perfect doneness for my taste.  
Flank and skirt steaks are the most often grilled red meats in our household.    Widely available cuts of meat here in this region.   We use a traditional carne asada marinade on our's......lime, cilantro, OJ, etc....


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh Ross, you're killin me here. As I mentioned on the tri tip thread I can't even find a flank steak out here in the sticks of Santa Paula. I assume you bought it in Ventura, and can you tell me the store and price per lb?

My mouth is watering over that perfectly cooked flank.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 28, 2015)

Perhaps you can find flank steak mislabeled as London Broil???


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 28, 2015)

London Broil is more commonly called top round, not the flank.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 28, 2015)

Ross,  there is a reason my screen is at the back part of my desk, or I 'd be wiping it down with my shirt sleeve.    Another meal that can't be beat. 

Just an FYI.  I called my neighborhood grocery,  they don't carry flank steak though they have a good meat dept.  I called the grocery I usually shop, a little upscale but not outlandishly so.... They have flank steak at $12.99 / lb US.  

Good thing I didn't look at / remember /what I paid when I last bought flank steak earlier this summer.  Good thing too that I like sirloin.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 28, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Awesome cook Ross!   Perfect doneness for my taste.
> Flank and skirt steaks are the most often grilled red meats in our household.    Widely available cuts of meat here in this region.   We use a traditional carne asada marinade on our's......lime, cilantro, OJ, etc....



Thanks roadfix

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 28, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Oh Ross, you're killin me here. As I mentioned on the tri tip thread I can't even find a flank steak out here in the sticks of Santa Paula. I assume you bought it in Ventura, and can you tell me the store and price per lb?
> 
> My mouth is watering over that perfectly cooked flank.



Thanks Kayelle, We got those at Costco The price per lb. I do not know

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 28, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Ross,  there is a reason my screen is at the back part of my desk, or I 'd be wiping it down with my shirt sleeve.    Another meal that can't be beat.
> 
> Just an FYI.  I called my neighborhood grocery,  they don't carry flank steak though they have a good meat dept.  I called the grocery I usually shop, a little upscale but not outlandishly so.... They have flank steak at $12.99 / lb US.
> 
> Good thing I didn't look at / remember /what I paid when I last bought flank steak earlier this summer.  Good thing too that I like sirloin.


Thanks Whiskadoodle, $12.99 lb is too much for flank steak

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 28, 2015)

That settles it, It's time for a Costco run. That's where Andy gets them too.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 28, 2015)

That looks fabulous, Ross! 

I don't see flank steak very often here in my small town.  Same with skirt steak.  I know they're not the same cut, but I see skirt steak a little more often.  I buy that and marinate it when I want fajitas or carne asada tacos.  

I'll have to check Costco for flank steak the next time I'm down that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2015)

Yum, Ross!  Perfectly cooked!


----------

